# Seeking clients for remote coding/auditing



## stgregor

Hello,

For anyone seeking remote coding, auditing, or education services: I am currently in a position to accept new clients for permanent or temporary contract services. Please visit http://gregorymedicalconsulting.com or PM me for additional information.


----------



## stgregor

Hello,

Please note - I am not seeing to hire anyone at this time. I am seeking a contract, temporary, or permanent position with a progressive healthcare organization who is in need of coding, auditing, or education services. Thank you for your time and consideration.


----------



## mhefner5

*Currently looking for a medical coding career*

 I am currently looking for a position for coding in Idaho. I am fresh out of school and currently waiting for my results for my CPC exam. Can someone point me in a direction for a position.

Thank you
Julie


----------

